# Brain Teasers...Round 1



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey, try this brain teaser. :lol: 

Figure this:

stand mine take mine YOU.
------ ------ ------- ------ 
I..........u......my.....to


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

What are we supposed to do with it? Find the hidden sentence?

I LOVE brain teasers! B)


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Just a guess.

I understand (that) you undermine my undertake to undermine you. :blink: 

I have a puzzle!
A college student sends this to his parents:

SEND
+MORE
--------
MONEY

How much money does he want?

(Sorry about it being misaligned.)


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

9,567 + 1,085 = 10,652

I like that one a lot. Good choice Harvey.  I have a big book of brainteasers here, so let me find a good one real quick.


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a bad one. 
How much dirt is there in a hole three feet wide and four feet deep?


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I understand (that) you undermine my undertake to undermine you. *


Right on! :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I have a bad one.
> How much dirt is there in a hole three feet wide and four feet deep? *


Oh my! Has this got to do with math? :blink: hmm...I don't think so since this is a brain teaser right?
Okay, I'm gonna guess that it's infinity. U can't calculate dirt right? :huh: 
Or pie x 3feet/2 x 4feet? As in formula for finding vol?
Or is the answer 0...since it's a hole?
Oh my... I give up. :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok. This is the best one I could find out of my brain w/o a book. Couldn't find the book.

There is a man who lives in an apartment who takes the elevator down to the first floor from his 7th floor apartment every day to go to work. If he returns to find someone going into the elevator, he takes the elevator to his floor. However, if there is nobody in the elevator, he takes the stairs. Why?


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

He's too short to reach for the lift buttons? :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok, here's a really lame and silly one:
What is a /


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

> *How much dirt is there in a hole three feet wide and four feet deep?*


It could be the area touching the dirt
-With no bases (drilling through a wall): 12π feetfeet of dirt
-With one base (like you dug it into the ground): 21π feetfeet of dirt
-With two bases (like a cave): 30π feetfeet of dirt

Or it could be how much dirt is in the hole: Zero

Or it could be something whacko that I can't think of.



> *What is a /*


/ is a solidus. :huh:

Elevator thing:
I don't know the first part, but when nobody is in the elevator, he's not in the elevator either so he must take the stairs or remain there.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Oct 1 2004, 04:28 PM
> *Elevator thing:
> I don't know the first part, but when nobody is in the elevator, he's not in the elevator either so he must take the stairs or remain there.
> [snapback]2240[/snapback]​*


Actually, she was right: he was a midget.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *What is a /
> 
> / is a solidus. *


No, Harvey...Yr answer is too formal and smart for brain teasers...Brain teasers're suppose to have silly answers...

So, my question again... 
What is a / ? :lol: 
Answer : / is the opposite of \.

AND now, my second question : WHAT ARE /////s ? :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe a inclined hedge?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

The opposite of \\\\\?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

That would be too easy. :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Haha... :lol: 
What are /////s?
If you're thinking /////s is the opposite of \\\\\s... :huh: 
No! :lol: 
/////s is a bunch of /.  
Wa Ha Ha!!! :lol:


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Oct 3 2004, 03:49 AM
> *Haha... :lol:
> What are /////s?
> If you're thinking /////s is the opposite of \\\\\s... :huh:
> ...


HAH!! LOL! :lol: :lol:

OK, here's one:
What occurs once a minute, twice moment, and never in a thousand years?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

An "m."


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Here's the Riddle of the Sphinx, which is the oldest riddle that we know of. The Sphinx would not let anybody into the city it guarded unless they answered it correctly, and if they did not, they would be decapitated. It WAS in a story by Sophocles, but it is real. You probably have already heard it, but I thought it would be interesting to add to the collection.

What has four legs in the morning, two in the afternoon, and three at night, and is weaker with each leg it has?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I tortured my brain for the question of Harvey, but it was so easy. Noooooooooo!

Quaverion, this is old    . The human being...four hands as baby, two as adult and three with a stick as old senil human....


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

80 chimneys + 5 chimneys + 8 chimneys - 7 chimneys = ?

What is the result?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Probably not 86 chimneys. <_<


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *An "m." *


Yeah...I tortured my brain for Harvey's question also. Good questiom Harvey! :lol: 
Wow... how did u figure that out Quaverion?... I cracked my brain all night on that. :lol:



> *Probably not 86 chimneys. *


Yeah, I agree. Is it those kinda questions whereby u must change the numbers to alphabets? :huh: 
Oh my... must crack my brains again. :huh:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh! Tell me the answer Daniel! It's driving me CRAZY!!! :angry: :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

BTW, here's another question. Hee hee... :lol: 

WHY is 8 so scared of 7? 

*This's a really silly one... :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Oct 4 2004, 01:17 AM
> *BTW, here's another question. Hee hee... :lol:
> 
> WHY is 8 so scared of 7?
> ...


789? I figured the "m" one out because sometimes I just notice little things like that where I sometimes don't see the obvious.  B) Plus, I am the smartest person in the world in case you didn't know that already. (jk)


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

...Maybe it IS 86 chimneys... :mellow: :huh: 

7 and 8:
Uhh...because 7 is odd or "weird" and we fear the weird...
WILD guess there


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey, Daniel...tell us about the chimney thing?

Yes, Quaverion..ur smart( not jk-ly, but sr-ly  ).... 
8 is scared of 7 because 789...as in 7 8(ate) 9... Ha Ha :lol: Get it?
Wa ha ha :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

The result is ...... SMOKE!


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

SMOKE!!!!!!!!! :mellow: :blink: :lol: 
Wa Ha Ha...!!! U tricked ME!!!! :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Hahahaha! Daniel, you are awesome. Thanks for the compliment, too, DW. I just do loads of puzzles all the time. Crosswords, cryptoquips (my favourite), jumbles, wonderwords, etc. every day.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hehe, another nice one: (Hint: read carefully!)

The father of Monika has 5 daughters: Lala, Lolo, Lele, Lulu. And what is the name of the 5 th daughter?

:lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Lili? OK. Here's a good one. I am holding 15 cents in my hand right now. There are two coins, and one of them is NOT a nickel. What are the coins I hold?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I said "read CAREFULLY" ...not the right answer...

...if I would know what a nickel is...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Oct 4 2004, 02:16 PM
> *...if I would know what a nickel is...
> [snapback]2336[/snapback]​*


Ha. Right. Penny=1 cent (like pfenig or something). Nickel=5 cents. Dime=10 cents. Quarter=25 cents.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe they are falsified?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Fifth daughter: Monika.

How about a wooden nickel?

Edit: WAIT! A dime and a nickel. The dime is not a nickel.

GAHAHAHA!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Hahahaha! Harvey got it! Awesome! How far can a dog run into the woods?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

The deepest is the middle I guess....


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah yeah yeah. Everyone knows that one...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

A new one:

Is a man according to the Norwegian laws allowed to marry the sister of his widow?


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Wait... something's fishy here.
The sister of his widow?
Wouldn't he be dead then? :blink:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Yea, you got it!!!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh wow! I was thinking about that one for a really long time. I think I am dumb.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Are dead people allowed to marry? :lol:


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

How much dirt in the hole:


NONE, ITS A HOLE WITH NO DIRT IN IT OTHERWISE IT WOULDN'T BE A HOLE BECAUSE IT WOULD HAVE EARTH IN IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmm... just as I suspected. 
Really? Is that the answer?
:lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, uh, wasn't that answer given before?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Kind of...it was given as a "It could be..." along with some other answers.

I found this question on a History exam...dunno what it was doing there. (I got it wrong.)

Why did the gum cross the road?


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)




----------

